# Whiskey for My Men, Beer for My Goats



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Last night's Walmart run...I glance down at my shopping cart, and chuckle as I realize that the assortment of seemingly unrelated things in the basket all have something in common. Beer for my goats. Garlic for my goats. Whole milk for my bottle kids. Rubber gloves to protect my hands while I'm bleaching milk equipment for my goats. Soil to start some plants, many of which will end up being consumed by my goats. 








About the only thing I got for myself was a rosemary plant (not pictured). But let's be honest, the goats are probably going to end up nibbling that, too...


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

😄Ha ha! Too funny!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Last night's Walmart run...I glance down at my shopping cart, and chuckle as I realize that the assortment of seemingly unrelated things in the basket all have something in common. Beer for my goats. Garlic for my goats. Whole milk for my bottle kids. Rubber gloves to protect my hands while I'm bleaching milk equipment for my goats. Soil to start some plants, many of which will end up being consumed by my goats.
> View attachment 206074
> 
> About the only thing I got for myself was a rosemary plant (not pictured). But let's be honest, the goats are probably going to end up nibbling that, too...



That's me every time we go to Tracker supply LOL


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

What is the beer used for? Sorry, still kinda new.


----------



## tiffin (Mar 3, 2021)

MissMiniNubian said:


> What is the beer used for? Sorry, still kinda new.


Kind of curious myself. Didn't know anything about beer and goats...


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Dark beer drench helps with rumen problems


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Dark beer drench helps with rumen problems


Interesting...thanks!


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Any specific rumen problems?


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MissMiniNubian said:


> What is the beer used for? Sorry, still kinda new.


I’ve never used it but dark flat beer is used to sooth an upset stomach and restart the rumen.


----------



## MissMiniNubian (Jan 20, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> I’ve never used it but dark flat beer is used to sooth an upset stomach and restart the rumen.


Thanks


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Yep, the beer is for the rumen! I have a doe who has been very sick. Multiple rounds of antibiotics, a difficult kidding, and was off feed. I am giving her small amounts of flat dark beer mixed with probiotics daily to help her rumen. It really seems to work!


----------



## Mike_C (Mar 25, 2021)

It seems that we are always getting something for the goats, either Wal-mart, Fleet Farm, Home Depot even at the home medical supply store.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Because of the goats, I find myself buying things I never would have before.
Beer? Ketone test strips?
I even did a lot of my seed shopping with them in mind. Beets? The goats will LOVE those! Oh, look at all the herbs I could grow for them. I am brainstorming ways I can grow them their own little herb garden so they can 'self medicate' at will.
Purchasing decisions are based on how many bags of feed I could buy for the price of the item in question.
I'm in deep, folks!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Lil Boogie said:


> That's me every time we go to Tracker supply LOL


Fortunately, Tractor Supply is about 45 min. away from me, so I can't go on shopping sprees very often.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Mike_C said:


> It seems that we are always getting something for the goats, either Wal-mart, Fleet Farm, Home Depot even at the home medical supply store.


Surprisingly, I found that Dollar General is actually a really good place to pick up med stuff in a pinch! I had a buckling with an injured leg over the weekend last year, and I was able to get everything I needed to treat it at Dollar General!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> Fortunately, Tractor Supply is about 45 min. away from me, so I can't go on shopping sprees very often.


Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Caileigh Jane Smith said:


> I even did a lot of my seed shopping with them in mind. Beets? The goats will LOVE those!


We started growing beets last year for goats and it turns out that we love eating them too. Roasted beets in the oven mmm...🤤


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> We started growing beets last year for goats and it turns out that we love eating them too. Roasted beets in the oven mmm...🤤


I like roasted beets, too! Eventually I would like to grow a lot more of the food for my goats. But I am starting really small with that, so I can hopefully figure out what works.


----------

